# [XP Home] externe Netzwerklaufwerke vor Zugriff schützen ?



## akrite (10. November 2006)

Moin,
wer kennt eine günstige Methode externe Netzwerklaufwerke bzw. Ordner auf diesen vor Zugriff von anderen Rechnern im Netzwerk zu schützen ? Da diese Sache so zu einfach erscheint, hier die Rahmenbedingungen :
- XP Home
- Laufwerk wird über NDAS eingebunden, ist also kein Rechner im Hintergrund, der das für alle zugreifenden Rechner regeln könnte.
- Kostenfaktor, sagen wir bis 100,- €

...darf ruhig so etwas wie Verschlüsselung sein


----------



## Dirk Abe (10. November 2006)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> wer kennt eine günstige Methode externe Netzwerklaufwerke bzw. Ordner auf diesen vor Zugriff von anderen Rechnern im Netzwerk zu schützen ? Da diese Sache so zu einfach erscheint, hier die Rahmenbedingungen :
> - XP Home
> - Laufwerk wird über NDAS eingebunden, ist also kein Rechner im Hintergrund, der das für alle zugreifenden Rechner regeln könnte.
> ...



Bietet das NDAS keine Zugriffssteuerung? 

Dirk


----------



## akrite (10. November 2006)

...doch aber nur generelles Lesen bzw. lesen/schreiben auf dem gesamten Laufwerk, aber halt keinen selektiven Zugriffsschutz auf bestimmte Ordner etc.


----------



## Dirk Abe (14. November 2006)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ...doch aber nur generelles Lesen bzw. lesen/schreiben auf dem gesamten Laufwerk, aber halt keinen selektiven Zugriffsschutz auf bestimmte Ordner etc.



Schlecht. In diesem Fall empfehle ich Dir ein Upgrade auf die Professional Version von XP. Dürfte deutlich weniger als 100€ kosten. Anschließend kannst Du auch die Rechte auf den Shares entsprechend setzten. 

Grüße

Dirk


----------

